
Show HN: Improving the python shell experience, using just the stdlib - devnonymous
https://github.com/lonetwin/pythonrc/
======
devnonymous
I've submitted this earlier, but I recently added a new command (for listing
source code of objects using inspect) which I am finding very useful in my
daily work, so I thought I'd re-share.

